# Surge cloud details



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

I noticed this just now. Has this always been the case?


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow, thanks for showing me this! I never saw it before and it appears when I zoom way in. I had always turned on the passenger ap to see surge rate. Problem solved. I have no idea how long it's been that way, but I'm curious too if it's always been like that.


galileo5 said:


> I noticed this just now. Has this always been the case?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

It's new, but Uber sent me a screenshot of this over a month ago that this was coming


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

There was an app update today which enabled this for me. 

P.S:

Massive Surge! I forgot to zoom in but when I did, it showed individual blocks as high as a 4.5X.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Austin has gone from 6 distinct zones to over 20 surge zones ... We saw a bunch of new surge zones during Valentine's Day #SlowDown ... some popped to 6.9X ... but no matter, tons of drivers were taking the day off


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

No deference in the new Cincinnati app


----------



## quicklyd (Dec 21, 2015)

That's interesting. My area is all one zone. So everyone is either surging, or not.


----------

